# Music to kill zombies by.



## Captain Howdy (Dec 15, 2008)

So, I was thinking, music to kill by, but then I got thinking of murder and all that kinda shit I don't feel its kind to talk about.

So zombies, zombies are okay to kill, right?

Personally, I don't listen to anything metal if I want to kill zombies. It's so fucking weird, but here's my playlist-to-kill-zombies-to:

Somebody to Love
Bad Moon Rising
Down on the Corner
Have You Ever Seen the Rain?
Mother
Take on Me
I Ran
It's the End of the World as We Know It
Losing my Religion
867-5309
We're Not Going to Take it
Kids in America
Me and Bobby McGee
Never Gonna Give You Up (Its still a good song :l )
and a bunch of other songs from the 60's-80's xD

If you listen to anything particular, what is it?
If not, what do you think would be a good playlist-to-kill-zombies-to?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 15, 2008)

Chasing Cars by Snow Patrol
Sleeping With Ghosts by Placebo
The Other Side by Pendulum 
Hotel California by The Eagles
Around the World by Daft Punk

The reason behind this list is because I want to have something cool to sing while I chainsaw a zombie. Either that or try to time my strikes with the music, which I do in Killzone.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Dec 15, 2008)

Theres a song that was made by a freelance musician, it's called "Kill the Zombies". You should be able to find it at http://songstowearpantsto.com if they didn't take the site down.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 15, 2008)

losing my relegion? lol what

errr hysteria - muse 

basically all muse songs


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 15, 2008)

Hahaha.. I love how unmetal this is so far.

I would /love/ to kill zombies while listening to Bob Marley, The Flaming Lips, etc..
It'd feel like a beautiful montage sequence.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 15, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Hahaha.. I love how unmetal this is so far.
> 
> I would /love/ to kill zombies while listening to Bob Marley, The Flaming Lips, etc..
> It'd feel like a beautiful montage sequence.


unmetal? hello i just posted muse D:


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 15, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> unmetal? hello i just posted muse D:



Are we thinking about the same Muse? I'm thinking about a pop/rock (maybe? I suck at genres) English band. They're amazing, and would be perfect for zombie-massacring.

I'm just surprised people aren't listing Lamb of God or Mastadon, haha.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 15, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Are we thinking about the same Muse? I'm thinking about a pop/rock (maybe? I suck at genres) English band. They're amazing, and would be perfect for zombie-massacring.
> 
> I'm just surprised people aren't listing Lamb of God or Mastadon, haha.


yeah this, i felt a bit insulted when you said no one had posted any rock, and their not pop D:


----------



## LoC (Dec 15, 2008)

That queen song from Shaun of the Dead, Don't Stop Me Now!

Also, Mastodon.  (and a lot of other metal)


----------



## koppnik (Dec 15, 2008)

Fix you - Coldplay


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 15, 2008)

LoC said:


> That queen song from Shaun of the Dead, Don't Stop Me Now!
> 
> Also, Mastodon.  (and a lot of other metal)


oh my god why didnt i think of that D: epic choice xD


----------



## koppnik (Dec 15, 2008)

'Before I forget' by slipknot would be a good choice imo. But that's my taste.


----------



## Teracat (Dec 15, 2008)

LoC said:


> That queen song from Shaun of the Dead, Don't Stop Me Now!



Damn, you beat me to it!


----------



## ShaneO))) (Dec 15, 2008)

Uhhhh well

ZOMBI

Goblin

Steve Moore

John Carpenter


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, I dunno why I don't listen to metal when I'm pumped up killing them on Left 4 Dead or Deadrising. It just doesn't seem like the right kind of music, like the softer music will keep you calm and focused. Plus, they're still good and/or catchy songs to boot.

Also, I have a habit of (when getting an awesome kill):

Radio, FUCK YEAH, radio? FUCK YEAH. 

Thank you 97.1


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 16, 2008)

I know THE PERFECT SONG!!! O_O
Army Of Zombies By Lars Frederiksen & The Bastards


----------



## bane233 (Dec 16, 2008)

The Man Without Fear by Drowning Pool/Rob Zombie


----------



## King (Dec 23, 2008)

Disturbed....deffinately disturded or stuff from slayer yeah that some hard rocking zombie brain spillin goodness there.


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 23, 2008)

Corey Hart.


----------



## Nocturne (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyp5we2ySDo <_<


----------



## kurreltheraven (Dec 23, 2008)

Beethoven's Ninth Symphony, fifth movement.


----------



## enchantedtoast (Dec 24, 2008)

Something like this would be perfect.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0F4YNq_uh2s


----------



## Tails Fox (Dec 24, 2008)

Metallica, Megadeth, Machine Head, Dream Theater, Killswitch Engage, Porcupine Tree, some of Nickelback and Saliva's heavier stuff, Guns N' Roses' Chinese Democracy album, maybe Breed by Nirvana.

Yeah, I decided to be the generic one and choose a lot of hard rock and metal =P


----------



## Thunder_pants (Dec 24, 2008)

To kill zombies too, eh? Like a game? If so, it depends on how gorey the game is. For mine:

All That Remains
As Blood Runs Black
Through the Eyes of the Dead (Gotta have some kind of zombie related band name, right?)
Your Last Hope Fails (My old band)
And then some random songs I can't find the artists to. The more gorey, the heavier the metal. The more, uh, savage the sound, I guess.


----------



## virus (Dec 24, 2008)

Bodies by drowning pool.

Anything by system of a down


----------



## fangborn (Jan 4, 2009)

Tenacious D
slipknot
dropkick murphys


----------



## Icarus (Jan 4, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAANNNND IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!
WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOUUUUUU-OUUUU-OUUU~~!!!!


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 4, 2009)

Elvis Costello. "Shipbuilding", particularly.


----------



## Equium (Jan 4, 2009)

Livin' On A Prayer.

Think about it. Running through the streets of London, decaying corpses meandering towards you, you've got Livin' On A Prayer on full blast, shouting "woooooaaahh" as you blow their brains out.

Failing that... the 1812 Overture. :lol:


----------



## KiloCharlie (Jan 4, 2009)

Bleed It Out - Linkin Park
Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi
My Last Breath - Evanescence
Dead On Arrival - Fall Out Boy
This Ain't a Scene It's an Arms Race - Fall Out Boy
Given Up - Linkin Park
Baba O'Riley - The Who
Kryptonite - 3 Doors Down
Conspiracy - Paramore
thats all i can think of for now...


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 4, 2009)

Something to keep me calm. So, probably songs like Victory Over Peter Bones by Reel Big Fish and stuff.


----------



## Nikolai (Jan 4, 2009)

If you don't have a sense of humor, don't kill Zombies. That's my motto.

General:
Not Ready to Die - Demon Hunter
Welcome Home - Coheed and Cambria
The Seeker - The Who

In a city:
What a Wonderful World - Louie Armstrong

In a desert/uninhabited wasteland:
Kashmir - Led Zeppelin

In space/On the moon: (Yes. Zombies. In Space.)
An der schÃ¶nen blauen Donau (The Blue Danube) - Johann Strauss II

In a graveyard:
Monster Mash - Bobby Pickett (If you're winning against a large horde)
Lacrimosa (Requiem) - Mozart -YES. (If you're losing, or don't know where they are)

In a Hospital:
Like a Surgeon - Weird Al Yankovich (Preferably if you have a chainsaw or knife of some sort you're killing with.)
Bad - Michael Jackson

In a Car:
Little Old Lady from Pasadena - Beach Boys
Greased Lightning - Grease the Movie?

At a prison:
All along the Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix.

I think that covers most of the general zombie killing places.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 4, 2009)

Hick's Farewell projected through Doc Watson.


----------



## mmmke (Jan 13, 2009)

untrust us - crystal castles


----------

